# Cube solving robot



## QuinnHyatt (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

For my senior project (I'm a junior now) I want to build a robot that solves Rubik's cubes, and I have a few questions.

What language should I use? Right now, I know some Java (I've just started working with a GUI) and I have used Visual Basic before.

What method should the robot use? 

What should I make the robot out of? The Mind Storm (or whatever it's called) Lego set is a consideration, but I don't really know anything about it.

What speed do you think I should shoot for, or do you think I should just focus on the actual solving portion?


These are just basic questions that I would want some help on, but I'm probably not going to follow the EXACT format/answers I'm given, I just need some suggestions and "inspiration", or guidelines I should follow.

anyway, thanks for taking the time to read/respond



--Quinn Hyatt


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 10, 2014)

You'll probably need to come to a decision yourself, but you can look at past robots to see what has worked well: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_cube_solving_robots


----------



## patrickcuber (Mar 11, 2014)

the method it should use is the method you use so you can explain what the robot is doing during the solve.


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 11, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> the method it should use is the method you use so you can explain what the robot is doing during the solve.



Robots don't solve with a speedsolving method, unless Quinn uses a human version of some algorithm made for computers.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 11, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> the method it should use is the method you use so you can explain what the robot is doing during the solve.



That's a weak argument for a questionable recommendation.
Trying to program a robot to solve like you is going to take more time than a decent solver, and will result in a slower robot. I'm not sure I'd want to explain how a robot is emulating a method designed for humans.

That said, I'm disinclined to recommend something specific right now.
If QuinnHyatt prefers (e.g. would learn more from it), perhaps the robot should use the same method.


----------

